# Intel GMA 950 and Hibernate to RAM - almost

## el3ktro

I have a laptop with Intel GMA 950 graphics, I'm running the latest suspend2-sources & the latest Xorg. I've got suspend-to-disk working successfully, my laptop goes to slepp & wakes up perfectly both on the console & in Xorg (even with compiz running). Though, I can't get suspend-to-ram working properly. When I turn vbetool off, it doesn't suspend at all. When I turn it on, I can see a message saying "Save video state failed". So it seems vbetool can't do what it is supposed to do.

May the problem be the driver (i810) or Xorg 7.1 (with AIGLX loaded)? Could I try some other vbetool options? Does this work at all with my graphics card? I'd appreciate any help, perhaps somebody got this working with the same hardware.

Tom

----------

## Majlo

Hi ..I had the same issue as you ..Which version vbetool do you use ? Because i had the same problem with version 0.5r1 and above .Just try to use vor example version 0.5 and suspend to ram should work ...

mario@notebook ~ $ grep vbetool /etc/portage/package.keywords

=sys-apps/vbetool-0.5 ~x86

Majlo

----------

## Kysen

This worked for me just now, I was getting the video error so i downgraded to 5 and now hibernate to ram (suspend) works flawlessly. Im running an HP Compaq nx6110

----------

## Buddman

Is it possible to install version .5 on an x86-64bit install?  I have the same issue as well but seems that .5 will not install on 64-bit...

----------

